# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Shqiptari nga Kosova, Peshkopi Mazreku, më 1620 ka hartuar nocionin politik të Kosovë

## Akuamarini

17 Tetor 2018
Historiani nga Budapesti, prof. dr. Antal Molnár, prezanton të gjeturat e tij se si një kosovar (Peshkopi Mazerekku) së pari nga pikëpamja shqiptare, ka hartuar, më 1620, nocionin politik të Kosovës.

Historiani nga Budapesti, prof. dr. Antal Molnár, të mërkurën ka mbajtur ligjëratë në Universitetin Ukshin Hoti në Prizren, mbi një temë tepër delikate. Ai ka gjetur një burim, ku dëshmohet që një kosovar (Peshkopi Mazerekku) së pari nga pikëpamja shqiptare, ka hartuar, më 1620, nocionin politik të Kosovës.

Në ligjëratën e tij me temën, Misionet katolike dhe origjina e ndërtimit të kombit shqiptar në fillim të shekullit të 17-të, prof. Molnár, theksoi se hulumtimet rreth origjinës së kombeve dhe të nacionalizmit kanë pësuar një ndryshim të konsiderueshëm të paradigmës në dhjetë vitet e fundit.

Vazhdimi i Ligjëratës së prof. dr. Antal Molnár:

Unë propozoj t'i lidh këto teori bashkëkohore të nacionalizmit me historinë e hershme moderne të vendeve të Ballkanit që jetonin nën sundimin osman. Në rastin e katolikëve të Ballkanit, ishte Selia e Shenjtë dhe organi i saj për misionet, Kongregacioni i Propagandimit të Besimit, i cili me konceptimin dhe strategjinë e saj të misionit të fokusuar në komb, promovoi formimin e ideve rreth identiteteve kombëtare, theksoi ai.

Nga shqiptarët ishin priftërinjtë katolikë, kryesisht misionarët dhe priftërinjtë e arsimuar në Romë dhe në Kolegjin Ilir të Loretos, i cili krijoi identitetet e para kombëtare moderne.

Pjesa më e rëndësishme e kësaj tradite kombëtare katolike ishte kulti i Skënderbeut, i cili mbijetoi në mjedisin humanist, si dhe në mesin e malësorëve katolikë shqiptarë.

Figura qendrore në formimin e identitetit kombëtar katolik shqiptar ishte Pietro Massarecchi (Pjetër Mazreku) nga Prizreni, vizitori apostolik në 1623 dhe arqipeshkëv i Antivariut nga viti 1624 deri më 1634.

Mazreku pa shansin e vetëm për të ruajtur të qëndronte në trajnimin e një elite intelektuale të lartë kineze të kualifikuar. Një element tjetër i rëndësishëm për Mazreku ishte ngritja e mbrojtjes së identitetit shqiptar në një çështje me rëndësi evropiane.

Mazreku kishte bërë një shërbim të paçmuar për shqiptarët e Kosovës me arsimimin e Andrea Bogdanit në Kolegjin Ilir në Loreto.

Falë programit kombëtar të misionit të Pietro Mazreku dhe mbështetjes për stërvitjen e priftërinjve, Kosova u bë djep i identitetit kombëtar shqiptar.

Mazreku e konsideroi atë si grupin etnik katolik në Ballkan, me një forcë ushtarake që mund të jetë vendimtare në luftimin e osmanëve.

Kryetarët e shqiptarëve të Kosovës ishin shumë të rëndësishëm në formimin e diskursit kombëtar shqiptar, zhvillimin e gjuhës dhe letërsisë shqipe dhe organizimin e shqiptarëve në forcë ushtarake.

Peshkopët misionarë duke shfrytëzuar trashëgiminë humaniste krijuan kuadrin historik të kësaj ndërgjegjeje kombëtare.

Frang Bardhi, peshkopi i Sappës përpiloi një traktat polemik ndaj Ivan Tomko Mrnjaviq, peshkop i Bosnjës, i cili u përpoq të provonte se Skënderbeu ishte paraardhësi i tij, si dhe një Ilyran i vërtetë.

Në veprën e tij Bardhi rikuperon Skënderbeun te kombi shqiptar, libri i tij është puna e parë historike në të cilën paraqitet dhe mbrohet kombësia shqiptare e Skënderbeut.

Në pjesën e tretë përfundimtare të librit, ai mbulonte sistematikisht të gjithë burimet bashkëkohore, historianët dhe poetët që kishin përmendur Skënderbeun dhe familjen e tij si shqiptarë.

Bardhi pohoi se kujtimi i Skënderbeut jetonte në mesin e shqiptarëve, të cilët këndonin veprat e tij heroike sa herë që u bashkuan dhe e quanin Dragoit të Epirit.

Ishte në mosmarrëveshjen Bardhi-Mrnavić se përkatësia kombëtare e Skënderbeut erdhi së pari në sipërfaqe, duke parashtruar polemikat serbo-kroate-greko-shqiptare që rrethonin identitetin e tij etnik në shekullin e nëntëmbëdhjetë.

Programi i misionit të Mazreku dhe konflikti i Mrnavić-Bardhit krijuan kuadrin konceptual dhe thelbin për mënyrën se si priftërinjtë dhe misionarët katolikë mendonin për identitetin kombëtar shqiptar në shekullin e shtatëmbëdhjetë.

Lufta e Luftës së Madhe Turke (1683-1699) në mënyrë efektive fshiu forcën ekonomike, sociale, ushtarake-politike dhe intelektuale të katolikëve të Ballkanit.



Katolikët shqiptarë pësuan humbje shumë serioze dhe në shekullin e tetëmbëdhjetë dhe nëntëmbëdhjetë nuk ishin në gjendje të paraqisnin një alternativë të vërtetë katolike kur po ndërtohej kombi shqiptar modern.
https://uni-prizren.com/sq/ngjarje/1441

----------

Kreksi (20-10-2018)

----------

